# What your fav omelette??



## 1010AD

Not been shopping yet so not a lot in. Just had a 5 egg omlette with the following added

1 small fine chopped red onion

half red pepper fine chopped

tin sweetcorn

grated cheese

S&P

never had this lot in an omlette before but wow did it taste good, I'll be having that again

So what is your favorite omlette ?? mine has go to be cheese and bacon but with omlette being so versatile I have been known to throw anything in within reason


----------



## C.Hill

Gotta be egg


----------



## 1010AD

C.Hill said:


> Gotta be egg


Funny! :laugh: will you be adding anything else to your egg


----------



## C.Hill

1010AD said:


> Funny! :laugh: will you be adding anything else to your egg


Gotta be a few more eggs


----------



## Guest

Cheese and Tomato, Worcester sauce


----------



## 1010AD

C.Hill said:


> Gotta be a few more eggs


Looking back at your post's no wounder your have over 4000, you should write a book Bodybuilding Advice by a man with a thousand one liners


----------



## C.Hill

1010AD said:


> Looking back at your post's no wounder your have over 4000, you should write a book Bodybuilding Advice by a man with a thousand one liners


Mate there isn't a book big enough to contain the knowledge I have.


----------



## C.Hill

Shít didn't realise I had over 4000 posts! Lol am on tapatalk so it doesn't show, think I might be spending a bit too much time on here!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

every morning i have 10 egg whites, small amount of cheese, onion, jalapenos, chopped chicken breast


----------



## engllishboy

Can't beat adding a bit of meat. Chorizo is normally my choice, my one of the polish lasses at work gave me a pack of kabanossi so ill chop them up into small pieces and fry them to release the flavour, then see how it turns out.


----------



## mal

bacon n mushroom n cheese..might have one now..imstarvin!


----------



## andy

Afghan said:


> every morning i have 10 egg whites, small amount of cheese, onion, jalapenos, chopped chicken breast


that sounds mint....im stealing that


----------



## 1010AD

C.Hill said:


> Mate there isn't a book big enough to contain the knowledge I have.


wouldn't be a bad book if your knowledge contained more than a few words unlike your 4000 posts


----------



## 1010AD

Afghan said:


> every morning i have 10 egg whites, small amount of cheese, onion, jalapenos, chopped chicken breast





andy said:


> that sounds mint....im stealing that


Thats why I posted so I could steal the best ones


----------



## Uriel

has to be a deep fried omlette - guess where i'm from?


----------



## Guest

andy said:


> that sounds mint....im stealing that


me too


----------



## switch

Bacon mushroom and onion for me


----------



## big steve

Had a turkey mince one today mmm


----------



## switch

mmm turkey mince !!!


----------



## dtlv

Bacon, mushroom, tomato and onion omelete, yummy!


----------



## Barker

I have mine scrambled now

Whack butter in a pan till it coveres it

Throw in a sliced and chopped tomato, red/green/yellow peppers in chuncks, bacon chunks

fry till getting golden brown

wahck in 5 eggs whisked with a bit of milk or water

wait till it solidifies mixing it round

then lob it on 3 rounds of butteres wholemeal toast

omnomnom


----------



## 1010AD

Barker said:


> I have mine scrambled now
> 
> Whack butter in a pan till it coveres it
> 
> Throw in a sliced and chopped tomato, red/green/yellow peppers in chuncks, bacon chunks
> 
> fry till getting golden brown
> 
> wahck in 5 eggs whisked with a bit of milk or water
> 
> wait till it solidifies mixing it round
> 
> then lob it on 3 rounds of butteres wholemeal toast
> 
> omnomnom


That's my breakfast sorted may have to add a bit of cheese to that one tho


----------



## Hera

Lately on mine I've been having:

spring onion, mushroom, spinach, tomato and black pudding  topped off with a good sprinkling of pepper.


----------



## a.notherguy

chorizo and chilli ftw


----------



## doylejlw

bacon, sausage and cheese


----------



## welbeck

a.notherguy said:


> chorizo and chilli ftw


Chorizo omlettes are to die for


----------



## LeBigMac

Not the healthiest but boy do this taste great

150g chorizo

1/2 red onion

50g mushrooms (chopped)

2 frozen hash browns (chopped)

Tbl spoon phillidelphia

70g Cheddar/mozzarella grated cheese

2 green chillies (seeds in if you like it spicy)

2 Whole eggs

4 egg whites

1 Tbl spoon sour cream

1/2 clove garlic

Cook chorizo for 3-4 minutes then add hashbrowns cook for 2-3 minutes add chilli mushrooms and garlic cook for 1-2 minutes. Beat all wet ingredients together with cheese. Season, poor into pan and then stick in oven for 20 minutes or until set.

Serve with salsa. Enjoy


----------



## Pictor

Sausage, bacon, tomato, onion and cheese... On cheat day or if bulking!

Just egg at the moment though as I'm on a strict diet


----------



## apple

Chopped Bacon/spring onion /chopped chicken /chopped chilli/tomatoes/Chedder

Yummy


----------



## 1010AD

Katy said:


> Lately on mine I've been having:
> 
> spring onion, mushroom, spinach, tomato and black pudding  topped off with a good sprinkling of pepper.


Now I love spring onion in an omelette and a woman that likes black pudding well that's what I call a top woman, I didn't know they exist


----------



## 1010AD

big ste said:


> Sausage, bacon, tomato, onion and cheese... On cheat day or if bulking!
> 
> *Just egg at the moment though as I'm on a strict diet*


Throw a table spoon of dried oregano in if your on a strict diet or any other herbs you like


----------



## Hera

1010AD said:


> Now I love spring onion in an omelette and a woman that likes black pudding well that's what I call a top woman, I didn't know they exist


Ha ha  Hadn't had it for year until the butcher suggested it and now I have it every morning ... love the stuff. And I couldn't have an omelette without spring onion...unless I had shallots instead.


----------



## Ste7n

Def some new ingredients i have to add to mine after reading, i usually just go for a chicken, cheese, tomato sprinkled with pepper which i had earlier...


----------



## SeventhSin

I shouldn't of read this thread, my mouth is now watering


----------



## 1010AD

great when I don't have much in the cupboards that's when I find the best ideas, just made a 4 egg omelette with big spoon of Philadelphia and a little oregano

simple as that and tastes fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy

One cooked with Eggs!!


----------



## Space.Docker

I just have mine with onions, garlic, chillis and cheese


----------



## empzb

This thread is evil! Now I need to go and eat some rice and chicken after looking at all the above!

Just use Ham, onions, mushrooms, with HP sauce but going to try some of these tonight!


----------



## 1010AD

Hayesy said:


> One cooked with Eggs!!


funny :laugh: C.Hill beat you to that one months ago at the start of my thread


----------



## infernal0988

egg

sliced potato

Sliced tomato

sausage bits

Mince

Salt

Pepper

Habbanero chilli

Paprica


----------



## Hayesy

1010AD said:


> funny :laugh: C.Hill beat you to that one months ago at the start of my thread


Been away for a while man i am coming in late!!

omelette with loads of chicken in thats about it for me, maybe some peppers green ones

yum


----------



## fitrut

eggs,

ham,

mushrooms,

tomato,

cheese,

black olives,

salt,

black pepper,

parsley


----------



## 1010AD

fitness said:


> eggs,
> 
> ham,
> 
> mushrooms,
> 
> tomato,
> 
> cheese,
> 
> black olives,
> 
> salt,
> 
> black pepper,
> 
> parsley


Nice but I'd have miss the olives out


----------



## fitrut

1010AD said:


> Nice but I'd have miss the olives out


olives bring interesting taste


----------



## j2r

tuna

spinach

chillies

tomato

onions


----------



## Moonbeam

Peppers, sweetcorn, red onion, spinach and beans


----------



## Jinx91

Diced onion, tomato, green pepper with a dash of paprika - the stuff.


----------



## liambb

eggs,tomato,basil,ham,cheese


----------



## Thunderstruck

I love a shed load of onion, sweetcorn, peppers, and tomato.

I dont know how i did 4 weeks of low carbs once without a single omelette, what was i thinking.

Never mind will use them massively this time :thumb:


----------



## Matty-boy

Chicken, spinach and cheese for me, little dollop of ketchup on the side - makes a great lunch in under 5 mins.


----------



## Twisted

strips of beef chopped onion and a pepper 3 eggs and finished off under the grill


----------



## broch316

bacon and sausage mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

